# blizzard Light bar Help ASAP...



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

Problem:

ive had my plow for a while now was always functional besides the turn signals. But this year the light bar wont even light up....

Details:

Early this year i had a problem with a dim headlight (bad ground) on the passenger side headlight, so i basically fixed the problem grounding it to the chasis.

Things Ive done to try to fix this problem (frustrating).

- I by passed the power on the passenger connector to the battery and flick the plow lights on, drivers side headlight turns off and plow light turns on but passenger side headlight stays on and plow light doesnt come on.

- Then i unscrewed the bracket (passenger side) to see if their were any loose wires in the plow light none.

- I then thought maybe the bulb was gone pull out plow light and realize their are no bulbs in this lights (great).

- I then decide lets try the drivers side wiring on passenger side, same power wire was already jumped to battery sure and behold passenger side headlight turns off and plow light turns on but drivers side nada.


* need help, what im i doing wrong, what im i missing can see crap while plowing at night

NOTE: its got the 3 port isolation module


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

if you can help the guy, please do, if not, please move on

thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I did, last year myself and bliz tried to help. He gave us nothing but fluff....... then a year later comes on wanting more help.....
Won't answer our questions and try what we suggest.


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

not gonna bother, cause ur not listening the plow lights were working now all of a sudden their dead plus what i tried earlier


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll simply ask AGAIN have you looked at the wiring diagrams and traced the correct wires...... . .


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes everything is wired up the way it was from last year when it worked unless theres a broken wire within the jacket


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Sounds like a bad light module. Or the wrong modules. Especially because the turn signals never worked. Unless the Blizzards don't use modules on the harness but your truck is a 2010 according to sig so would think they have them.


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

Ur right my truck is a 2010, i hope its not the module, is there a way to test the module


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

Wait module on harness ? Are you talking about the 3 port isolation box


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Your setup is unique ... it would be best if you could supply some pictures of the following. 
- General pic of the truck with plow on it.
- Iso-module
- switch under dash
- back side of truck headlights where adapters connect
- both sides of the headlight plug at grill


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

I can do that, i was thinking of unplugging the port connector and stretching harness to the front of the vehicle to get a better look at harness for any damage or breaks in any of the wires


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok so out there right now heres the pics requested

truck with plow









plow light switch 









plow light switch wiring 









passenger side headlight harness









drivers side headlight harness









turn signal wiring 









this is the wire i tapped into for ground when headlight was dim....








weird thing is i disconnected this ground to see if plow lights worked, headlight is no longer dim, but plow lights still dont work.


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

opened up wiring loom for greeen wires and blue wires ( other half of blue wires were inspected before, this time around other half) to look for a break or damage... didnt find any


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

First problem I see is on the passenger side headlight, the plow lighting harness is plugged into itself. The plow lights will not work if you don't plug the harness from the truck into the plow harness. This should only effect one headlight however.


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

omg ill swap it out tommorrow


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Second thing I notice is the wire labeled "HIGH-CD" that you tapped for ground, is a wire that would be "hot" with power if your harness was plugged into the head light. This would be a direct short. Not good.


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

i noticed that earlier but i wanted to double check that it was the correct wire.

but lets say it was the correct wire causing a direct short... does that mean the module cooked or was there a fuse that was suppose to blow ?


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Next question: where is the ISO module picture? ... the 3 port box from under the hood that the green wires and blue wires all run to.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

puredreamz said:


> i noticed that earlier but i wanted to double check that it was the correct wire.
> 
> but lets say it was the correct wire causing a direct short... does that mean the module cooked or was there a fuse that was suppose to blow ?


No fuse on that circuit.


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

sorry took it earlier forgot to post here it is


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

so does that mean possibility that module is fried ?


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Likely not since you didn't have the truck plugged into that circuit.


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

thats a good thing, but like you said it would only affect one side, both sides arent working, and one thing at a time but the turn signals were always tapped in but they never worked


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

How long ago was this installed and who did the install? You said you used mount part number of 68600, where did you get that number from?

Can you take a general overview picture of the area where the plow hooks to the truck?


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

puredreamz said:


> thats a good thing, but like you said it would only affect one side, both sides arent working, and one thing at a time but the turn signals were always tapped in but they never worked


The taps of the turn signal wires are marginal at best.


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

i installed about 4-6 years ago, was bought used. Came off of same truck. The 68600 was the undercarriage mount irrelavant for this.

marginal at best ??? meaning, its ok ????


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

i never said i used that mount i thought i had the wrong mount but was told i had the correct one i actually have the B31184 UNDERCARRIAGE KIT


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

little off topic but apparently the 68600 was for the 7600 plow (newer style) with power hitch 2... thats what i was told


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

puredreamz said:


> i installed about 4-6 years ago, was bought used. Came off of same truck. The 68600 was the undercarriage mount irrelavant for this.
> 
> marginal at best ??? meaning, its ok ????


Meaning that they look really crappy and he was trying to be really nice lol. Most likely why they never worked in the first place.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

puredreamz said:


> Also not sure what mount ur talking about but if its the undercarriage mount its #68600. You should get ur facts straight


That quote is from your thread a year ago and was directed at me.


puredreamz said:


> i never said i used that mount i thought i had the wrong mount but was told i had the correct one i actually have the B31184 UNDERCARRIAGE KIT


Well, you did say that.

Now, your wire taps leave a lot to be desired. The scotch lock connectors are very prone to corrosion. It also appears that some of yours may not even be closed/making connection.

I have attached a wiring diagram that should be as close to your setup as can be found.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Please post a picture of the iso module including the wires that are running to it. I cannot tell if you have them plugged into the right ports. I also would like to see the connection from the control harness to the lighting harness.


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

ok what do u suggest i use to tap into turn signal wire


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

their correct the wiring harness is labelled a, b, c


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

puredreamz said:


> ok what do u suggest i use to tap into turn signal wire


http://library.blizzardplows.com/blizzardplows/pdffiles/40573.00_050108.pdf


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

ya no chance im choppping up oem harness anyways off to bed, ill switch the connector tommorrow and keep u posted


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

It needs to be spliced properly. They are never going to work if you don't do it right, and scotch-locks should never be used. Plus it looks like the Deutsch plugs are missing plugs meaning water and salt can get in and corrode the connection.








Here is a pic,generic from internet not your plug, with the wire plugs.








Here is a generic pic of a crimp connection with adhesive lined heat shrink insulation. All of your female disconnects have bare wire sticking out of the end because the wire insulation was stripped too far back. This is a problem because of dissimilar metals. It increases the corrosion rate exponentially. This is true for all your connections wether they are butt connectors, female disconnects, male spade side of disconnect, etc. they should all look like this when you are done with them. And if you want it to work get rid of all the scotch lock splices and do a proper water proof splice.


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

so is there a harness sort of like the headlight harness with the deutsch plugs but for the turn signals


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

ok guys so i just swapped the connector and my dim headlight problem came back and light bar still doesnt work. 

* so i assume theres a bad ground somewhere and its not on the truck side cause when the truck side is plugged in the headlights arent dim.


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

uopdate flicked the headlight switch couple of times and randomly started working ....no clue


----------



## puredreamz (Sep 17, 2010)

i also noticed that the auto on/off feature on the oem switch no longer works whether the blizzard light switch it on the plow or truck side.

only works on the manual on setting on truck switch (2nd last setting) i dont remember it doing that.

BAD GROUND PASSENGER HEADLIGHT 









Flicked switch couple of times and randomly fixed itself









Doesnt work on auto feature only manual setting on truck switch


----------

